# Deputy Sheriff Carol Scruggs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Carol Scruggs

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Marshall County Sheriff's Department
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Friday, June 25, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 25, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Carol Scruggs was killed in an automobile accident while responding to reports of a suspicious vehicle at 7:30 am. The vehicle was seen at a bank that had recently been robbed.

She was ejected from her patrol car after it left North Red Banks Road and flipped over several times in an adjacent field. She was flown to a hospital in Memphis, Tennessee, where she succumbed to her injuries.

Deputy Scruggs had served with the Marshall County Sheriff's Department for four years.
Agency Contact Information
Marshall County Sheriff's Department
819 West Street
Holly Springs, MS 38635

Phone: (662) 252-1311

_*Please contact the Marshall County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace Deputy


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Deputy.


----------

